# Was geht auf Fehmarn



## Ansgar Ragentor (13. April 2016)

Aloha zusammen!

Sind ab morgen für 4 Tage auf Fehmarn. Da würde mich mal interessieren wie da so im Moment die Erfahrungen und die Stimmung ist. Geht da zur Zeit was? Ist es eine gute Idee evtl. mehr im Sund zu fischen? Im Moment hört man nicht wirklich viel positives, Fangtechnisch. |kopfkrat


----------



## Rumpi87 (13. April 2016)

*AW: Was geht auf Fehmarn*

Moin!

Wir waren letztes Wochenende (vom 8-10.04) auf Fehmarn in Marienleuchte.

Die Fänge waren zumindest bei uns nicht ganz verkehrt... Hätten aber besser sein können!

Am ersten Tag war totaler Ententeich, trotzdem haben wir mit der Brandungsrute recht gut gefangen. Allerdings nur Platten, eine Aalmutter und eine Grundel. Die Platten lagen fast alle zwischen 35-44 cm eine Platte mit knapp 50cm war ebenfalls dabei.
Am 2ten Abend war dann der Wind auf Ost gedreht und es gab etwas Welle. Die Bisse waren alle sehr Vorsichtig aber in gleicher Größenordnung. 

Gefangen haben wir fast ausschließlich auf Sandringelwurm.

Dorsch haben wir gar nicht zu Gesicht bekommen... Die scheinen irgendwo anders rum zu lungern ;-)

Petri Heil!

Gruß
Rumpi


----------



## Ansgar Ragentor (22. April 2016)

*AW: Was geht auf Fehmarn*

Aloha!
Hatte ich schon ganz vergessen...
Bin seit einigen Tagen zurück. Haben mit 3 Mann schon ganz vernünftig gefangen. Mehrere Dorsche und auch gut was an Platten. In den letzten Jahren war es um diese Zeit in der Brandung auf Fehmarn bei uns nicht so der Hit, aber dieses mal können wir uns da echt nicht beschweren. Einen Tag hatten wir leider weniger schönes Wetter mit zu viel Welle und Kraut. Hatten 2 gute Platten und mussten dann leider aufgrund des Sturmes abbrechen. Aber alles in Allem ein schöner Törn...
Allen anderen die es die Tage auf die Insel zieht, Petri!


----------



## Dorsch Ralle (23. April 2016)

*AW: Was geht auf Fehmarn*

Hallo Ihr Fehmarnfreunde!
Ich komme am 8.5. für ein paar Tage (fang- und wetterabhängig)auf die Insel.
Habe letztes Jahr um diese Zeit auf Teichhof sehr gut Platte und von Westermakelsdorf ein paar Dorsche fangen können. Bis zu welcher Uhrzeit sind Wattis und Ringel zu bekommen?
Gruß Ralf


----------



## Rumpi87 (24. April 2016)

*AW: Was geht auf Fehmarn*



Dorsch Ralle schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Fehmarnfreunde!
> Ich komme am 8.5. für ein paar Tage (fang- und wetterabhängig)auf die Insel.
> Habe letztes Jahr um diese Zeit auf Teichhof sehr gut Platte und von Westermakelsdorf ein paar Dorsche fangen können. Bis zu welcher Uhrzeit sind Wattis und Ringel zu bekommen?
> Gruß Ralf



Moin!
Am besten bestellst du die Online oder per Telefon bei Balltic in Heiligenhafen vor... Da fährt man ja quasi dran vorbei ;-)
So handhaben wir das zumindest! 

Gruß
Rumpi


----------



## buttweisser (24. April 2016)

*AW: Was geht auf Fehmarn*

Die Würmer kannst Du auch bei Baltic Kölln in Burgstaaken oder bei Fehmarntackle in Burg bestellen, da mußt Du nicht erst in Heiligenhafen abfahren.


----------



## Dorsch Ralle (25. April 2016)

*AW: Was geht auf Fehmarn*

Danke für die Infos!
Habe gelesen, dass die beiden Geschäfte sowie Kott in Heiligenhafen um 17 Uhr schließen.
ich kann erst gegen 12 Uhr von zuhause losfahren, je nachdem wie di A1 belegt ist komme ich erst zwischen 17 und 18 Uhr an.
Gruß
Ralf aus 4711


----------



## PikeHunter85 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was geht auf Fehmarn*

Hallo, 
 ich würde auch gerne mal auf fehmarn angeln. fahren da immer dran vorbei wenn es Richtung schweden geht.... habe mich jedes mal gefragt was da so geht. 
 für weitere tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar. 
 mfg


----------



## großdorsch 1 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was geht auf Fehmarn*

Hi,
kommt drauf an auf was du fischen willst.
es gibt stillgewässer wo du die üblichen süsswasserfische fangen kannst. hab ich aber noch nicht selbst beangelt.
dann kannst du mit der spinnrute auf dorsch,mefo und hornhecht zum teil sehr gut fischen. mit der brandungsrute kannst du auch zur richtigen zeit sehr gute ergebnisse auf platten,dorsch und aal erzielen. 
mir macht es aber am meisten spass mit nem boot den dorschen nach zu stellen. da gibt es sehr gute ecken. 
oder mit einem der kutter die von burg raus fahren. 
was auch gehen soll sind im sommer meeräschen,aber da muss ich sagen das mich die überhaupt nicht reizen und ich mir über den fang so garkeine gedanken mache. 
wenn ich was vergessen habe einfach nachfragen.


----------



## großdorsch 1 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was geht auf Fehmarn*

hi ostseebegeisterte,
na gibt es paar fangmeldungen von der insel?  
egal ob brandung,spinnfischen oder vom boot?
ich werde ab sonntag für ne woche angreifen.
Grüsse aus dem südwesten :vik:


----------



## Hot-Spot (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was geht auf Fehmarn*

Hallo,

waren letztes Wochenende auf Fehmarn mit Kleinboot direkt vom Campingplatz Miramar aus und haben 48 Hornhechte gefangen. Die Hornhechte gab´s gleich 200 Meter links runter von Miramar,ab der Steilküste recht ufernah. Sie sind einfach überall und sehr leicht mit schlanken Blinkern und verlängertem Drilling zu fangen. Zum Abschluss sind wir noch kurz unter die Fehmarn-Sundbrücke und haben noch einige Platten gefangen, die beißen dort auch sehr gut. Ich würde mich aktuell jedoch auf Hornhecht konzentrieren, das ist ein riesen Spaß und schmecken tun sie auch fantastisch.


----------



## großdorsch 1 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Was geht auf Fehmarn*

na das hört sich doch gut an. will aber erst mal schauen ob wir ein paar dorsche ans band bekommen. aber natürlich auch immer mal paar würfe mit der spinnrute machen. da wir aber eh nur 2 tage ein boot haben werden wir auf jeden fall vom strand auf hornis los gehen,auch damit die kinder ein paar fische fangen. und nachts noch bissel mit den brandungsruten auf platte und dorsch.


----------



## großdorsch 1 (2. August 2016)

*AW: Was geht auf Fehmarn*

hallo kameraden,
werde in 2 wochen endlich wieder auf fehmarn sein. wollte mal fragen ob trotz sommer etwas in der brandung geht oder ob ich die langenn stecken daheim lassen kann.
aal ist klar aber dazu reichen auch die spinnruten.

grüsse und gute fänge an die die schon am angeln sind


----------



## Johnny1 (11. September 2016)

*AW: Was geht auf Fehmarn*

Wie sieht es aktuell aus?
Wir fahren in knapp zwei Wochen nach Fehmarn. Besonders was Platte und Dorsch betrifft|rolleyes Oder ist das Wasser noch etwas warm?


----------



## Ansgar Ragentor (12. September 2016)

*AW: Was geht auf Fehmarn*



Johnny1 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es aktuell aus?
> Wir fahren in knapp zwei Wochen nach Fehmarn. Besonders was Platte und Dorsch betrifft|rolleyes Oder ist das Wasser noch etwas warm?



Versuch macht Kluch! Ich war vor 3 Wochen in Dazendorf, leider Nullrunde. Ich lese aber auch viel von anderen bei denen auch jetzt Dorsche und Platten gut gehen...
Allerdings isses Krabbentechnisch teilweise schon echt pervers. Dauert manchmal keine 10 Minuten bis alle Haken blank sind. |gr:


----------



## Johnny1 (12. September 2016)

*AW: Was geht auf Fehmarn*

Na hoffentlich wirds jetzt kühl!


----------



## Christian2512 (15. September 2016)

*AW: Was geht auf Fehmarn*

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte in zwei Wochen für ein paar Tage nach Fehmarn zum Brandungsangeln. Leider ist es ja aktuell noch sehr warm. Ansonsten ist jetzt ja die Zeit für den Saisonstart.

Weiß jemand wie es im Moment mit den Fängen aussieht und wo man den Krabben etwas aus dem Weg gehen kann. Wäre für gute Tipps echt dankbar!

Gruß

Christian


----------



## kuttenkarl (16. September 2016)

*AW: Was geht auf Fehmarn*

Hallo,
die Frage interessiert mich ebenfalls, da wir in der Zeit ebenfalls nach Fehmarn fahren.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Roter Piranha (16. September 2016)

*AW: Was geht auf Fehmarn*

Fahre nächsten Freitag zum brandeln Richtung fehmarn,werde berichten. Hab aber schon gute Bilder gesehen.  Platten mehr als gut vom Strand.  Grösse und dicke passen.  Mal sehen was kommt.


----------



## Christian2512 (16. September 2016)

*AW: Was geht auf Fehmarn*

Da bin ich gespannt! #6


----------



## buttweisser (17. September 2016)

*AW: Was geht auf Fehmarn*

Jungs,

Ihr solltet Euch auf alle Fälle mit dem Thema Krabben beschäftigen. Die werden Euch das Leben schwer machen. Das beste Vorfach nützt nichts, wenn die Krabben innerhalb von Minuten den Köder abfressen. Viel Glück in der Brandung.


----------



## Jens_74 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Was geht auf Fehmarn*

Ohne jetzt Profi Brandungsangler zu sein (mache ich nur im Urlaub). Das kann ich aber bestätigen. Ging mir auch so im Juli in Dänemark (Fünen). Gut, war jetzt nicht Fehmarn aber könnte ähnlich sein.
 Die Krabben haben mich arg geärgert und mir ständig den richtigen Seeringler, aber auch Gulp Kunstköder weggefressen. Hatte auch mind. 7 Krabben am Haken.
 Ich hatte aber ein wenig den Eindruck das dort die Krabben, im Gegensatz zum Fisch, mehr auf den Gummiwurm bissen.


----------



## buttweisser (19. September 2016)

*AW: Was geht auf Fehmarn*

Ja die Biester sind im Sommer und oft bis weit in den Herbst hinein schon lästig. Da helfen oft nur große Corkys und auch bei ruhigem Wetter ein Krallenblei verwenden. Durch die Kralle kann die Schnur auf Spannung gehalten werden, dadurch kommen die Krabben nicht so leicht an die, durch die großen Corkys auftreibenden, Mundschnüre.


----------



## Jens_74 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Was geht auf Fehmarn*

Hi Buttweiser,

 könntest du bitte das mit den Corkys mal näher erläutern.
 Hat aber Zeit, das nächste Brandungsangeln findet erst 2017 statt. Ich werde das nächstes Jahr auch mit richtigen Brandungsangeln machen. Dieses Jahr im Urlaub (so nebenbei) hatte ich nur gewöhnliche größere Spinnruten benutzt mit Pater Noster Montagen. Allerdings oft nur mit einem oder max. 2 Haken da ich sonst nicht weit raus kam.
 Logisch bei meinen Ruten.
 Die Schnur war schon straff denke ich, Rute hochgestellt, (Fehler schließe ich nicht aus) und ich hatte 60 Gramm dran, mehr gaben meine Ruten nicht her.
 Ich denke der Köder lag nicht direkt auf Grund... kann aber sein wegen der Sandbänke.
 Trotzdem wurden mir die Würmer abgefressen ohne Ende.
 Ich vermute aber das es tatsächlich am Flachwasser (Sandbank) lag und somit die Krabben ohne weiteres ran kamen.
 ich habe selber noch nicht viele Meeresangel Erfahrungen.
 Wo fängt man die Platten, Dorsche etc. am besten ? Eher hinter den Sandbänken im Tiefwasser oder ? 
 Man sieht die Sandbänke ja im Prinzip aber wenn man weit wirft und es nicht sieht.... kann man es irgendwie feststellen ?


----------



## buttweisser (22. September 2016)

*AW: Was geht auf Fehmarn*

Moin Jens,

ist ganz schön schwer, das mit wenigen Worten zu erklären. Zuerst zu Krabbenzeit. Die ist ja bekanntl. vom Sommer bis teilweise spät in den Herbst hinein, je nach Wassertemperatur. Im Sommer macht das Brandungsangeln eigentlich wenig Sinn, da sich unsere Zielfische nicht in Ufernähe aufhalten. Aber auch hier gibt es Ausnahmen. 

Das Krallenblei kommt bei mir nur in den seltensten Fällen dran. Also nur, wenn es nicht mehr anders geht. Man kann z.B. bei Wind 5 auflandig super ohne Kralle angeln, wenn die Unterströmung nicht zu stark und der Grund nicht hängerträchtig ist.

So ein seltener Fall ist auch die Krabbenzeit. Ohne Kralle kann die Schnur nicht richtig gespannt werden. Wenn Strömung oder Wind auf die Schnur drückt, dann drückt es auch das Vofach inkl. Mundschnüre Richtung Meeresboden. Dadurch ist es für die Biester leicht sich die Mundschnüre zu greifen und den Haken mit Köder bis ans Maul zu ziehen, oder sie erwischen gleich den Köder, selbst mit großen Corkys.

Mit dem Krallenblei kann die Schnur besser gespannt werden,  die Mundschnüre kommen nicht so leicht in Grundnähe und die Krabben haben es schwerer. Dabei spanne ich die Schnur so sehr, dass die Rutenspitze sich stärker nach vorn neigt. Immer so, damit das Tripod aber noch stehen bleibt und nicht durch die Spannung nach vorn umkippt.

Das funktioniert aber nur mit stark auftreibenden Perlen. Kleinere Corkys oder Perlmutt-, oder andere sinkende Perlen hängen trotzdem nach unten durch. Dabei kann man verschiedene Corkys verwenden, je nach Bedingung und Vorliebe. Z.B. 8/12/8, 2x12 oder einzelne ganz große von 16 oder gar 20mm Durchmesser.

Als Vorfach einfach 2 Mundschnüre überm Blei, dabei kann der Abstand von der ersten Mundschnur zum Blei variieren. In extremen Fällen hab ich auch schon die erste Mundschnur 80-100cm überm Blei gehabt, dann aber entsprechend kurz (10-15cm).

Das sind alles nur meine Erfahrungswerte, die ich hier genannt habe. Und es hat eigentlich immer geholfen, mal mehr und mal weniger gut. Manche Angler verwenden gleich Teile von Krabben als Köder, da die Biester die Haken dann in Ruhe lassen sollen.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir ein bissl helfen. Vielleicht hat ja der eine oder andere Anti-Krabbenspezi mitgelesen und hat noch nen Trick in seiner Trickkiste. 

Gruß und viel Spaß beim Basteln
Uwe


----------



## Jens_74 (23. September 2016)

*AW: Was geht auf Fehmarn*

Hallo Uwe,

 vielen vielen Dank für die ausführliche Erklärung !
 Ich hatte keinen schweren Seegang, eher sehr ruhig. Kaum Wellen bis fast gar keine.
 Zumindest an der Oberfläche, die Strömung unter Wasser war schwer einzuschätzen. Ich denke das ich dort keine Krallenbleie benötigt hätte. Eher eine ordentliche Brandungsangelausrüstung... aber die wird kommen |supergri
 Und ich freue mich drauf ! Leider ist das hier der Region eben nur im Urlaub möglich.

 Danke nochmal für deine Mühe und den langen Text.
 Waren sehr gute Tipps.

 Grüße
 Jens


----------



## buttweisser (23. September 2016)

*AW: Was geht auf Fehmarn*

Moin Jens,

bitte gern geschehen. Jaja die Küste, die ist schon bissl weit weg von uns. Noch kurz zur Ergänzung, ist vielleicht nicht richtig rübergekommen. Die Kralle verwende ich in der Krabbenzeit auch bei Windstille, auch wenn man eigentlich keine Kralle braucht, sonst bekommt man die Schnur nicht auf Spannung. 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Roter Piranha (24. September 2016)

*AW: Was geht auf Fehmarn*

So war gestern los, Wetter passte und Wind war auch optimal. Leider hatten die Fische kaum Chancen die Würmer zu finden,da die haken nach 5-10 min blank waren.  Wenn Fisch kam,leider nur Kinderstube viele 15 cm dorsche , 1 kleine Seezunge ebenfalls 15 cm wenn überhaupt und 2 schöne butt bis 34 cm.  Also nehmt genug Würmer mit. 100 Minimum um paar std zu fischen.  Die hatte ich auch zzgl Ringler.


----------



## Christian2512 (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was geht auf Fehmarn*

So ich bin zurück von der Ostsee. Leider sind die Fänge noch sehr bescheiden gewesen. Einen Tag war ich am Strand von Marienleuchte und da war nichts. Freitag mit einem Boot in der Neustädter Bucht. Zu zweit nur ein Wittling. Und dann noch zweimal von eine Seebrücke in der Lübecker Bucht: Eine Flunder (ca. 40cm), einige kleine Dorsche, Wittlinge und eine Grundel.


----------



## Hämmer25 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Was geht auf Fehmarn*

Angeln auf Fehmarn wird von Jahr zu Jahr immer schlechter. Bleibt lieber auf dem Festland. Wir waren am Sonntag mit 4 Mann los und hatten zusammen 11 Butt und 24 Dorsche bis 60 cm. Wir waren in Dahme.


----------

